
Cellular data suggests October shutdown at Wuhan lab, experts skeptical - rasengan
https://news.yahoo.com/report-says-cellphone-data-suggests-001233644.html
======
ohvirginia
October is a massive holiday month for China. 10 1 is National Day, Mid-Autumn
festival is around that time, and Golden Week is as well. This should not be
surprising that work shut down. Lots of people take a break then.

~~~
rasengan
Understood but 3 weeks off in a communist state... doesn’t seem very likely.

~~~
IfOnlyYouKnew
Unlike a capitalist state like the US, where mandatory paid vacations are
plentiful?

